# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Вы бы хотели умереть, когда…

## daddy's girl

Что наша жизнь? ...
Игра  :Smile:

----------


## grey

ответил 1 но НЕ чтобы назло! просто когда всем весело мне нет

а дождь и пасмурность я ОЧЕНЬ люблю!!!

----------


## Betta

В дождь...полюбому

----------


## Blackwinged

Ночью, в дождь.

----------


## Crash

3 + 6 + 7, ночью :twisted:

----------


## Undead

Ночью, при полной луне и безоблачно... Жаль что для меня эт, наверно, нереально

----------


## daddy's girl

> Ночью, при полной луне и безоблачно... Жаль что для меня эт, наверно, нереально


 почему же?  :Frown:

----------


## Til

В старости)) Погода неважна. Вообще что бы не говорили, "жить счастливо и долго и умереть в один день" это желание каждого. И кто говорит что это штамп, и что это  не так, скорее всего лицемерит.

----------


## Crash

> В старости))


 Тебе нравится старость?



> Вообще что бы не говорили, "жить счастливо и долго и умереть в один день" это желание каждого. И кто говорит что это штамп, и что это  не так, скорее всего лицемерит.


 Хех. Не просто стандартно мыслишь, но и не допускаешь возможности того, что есть что-то вне стандарта. Впрочем, как и большинство людей...

----------


## Til

Старость нравится, конечно))) Счастливая, устроенная старость. Когда не стыдно за бесцельно прожитые годы, когда ты все сделал чтоб все сложилось, дети в свою очередь добились своего или добиваются того, чего хотят, и внуки на коленках сидят. Это же сказка.

----------


## Crash

Ну, лично для меня старость - это болезни, беспомощность и уродство. Не привлекает...

----------


## Til

Я конечно загнул немного)) Старость конечно это не предел мечтаний и не сказочка карамельная, но в общем и целом в последнее время пришел к тому, что перестала она ассоцииироваться исключительно с болезнями, нищетои и страстями господними. Ну да, лучше конечно молодым быть.... А вот младенчество.... тоже не подарок.... и красоты нет особой, и вообще.... Но никто не гонит особо...

----------


## Crash

> А вот младенчество.... тоже не подарок.... и красоты нет особой, и вообще....


 Брр... Не лучше :evil:

----------


## daddy's girl

> В старости)) Погода неважна. Вообще что бы не говорили, "жить счастливо и долго и умереть в один день" это желание каждого. И кто говорит что это штамп, и что это  не так, скорее всего лицемерит.


 согласна!

----------


## Artist

Все вышеперечисленное, какими бы взаимоисключающими варианты ни были.

----------


## Ведьма

..чтобы было тепло, но пастмурно...

----------


## fucka rolla

написал в пасмурную погоду.... при ветре и дожде не хучу умирать...стоять хочу, ветер хочу сильный....

----------


## Bloodyrose

Это зависит от выбранного способа.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Когда теплая сухая погода и не зимой, чтобы работникам кладбища могилу было копать легко и приятно :lol:

----------


## simply_was

Где вариант "всё равно"?
И я бы вообще хотел умереть в погожий день. Что б облачно было и немного прохладно. 
А у вас всё крайности.

----------


## Антонина

Дорогой Мертвый Ангел! Это что, филиал твоего мозга, чтобы ты решил, что есть бред или не-бред? Имей совесть. Люди обсуждают. Не мешай.

----------


## taggart

В морозный, безоблачный, солнечный, зимний день... Очень люблю такую погоду.

---



> Бредовая тема


 Да-с, иметь в ~40 лет такую потрясающую культуру общения допустимо, разве что, для спившегося бомжа, да человека остановившегося в развитии на уровне 9 лет (когда плохо отдают себе отчет в своих действиях)... рекомендую задуматься над этим ;). Впрочем, Ваш "заявленый" возраст вызывает у меня некоторые, вполне обоснованные, сомнения.. Что вполне дает основания преложить, что Вы, сударь, основательно загнались.

----------


## Smertnik

Нет тут такого варианта. Хочу умереть на восходе на затяном туманом берегу реки...

----------


## Ген

А я уже умер. За окном, в тусклом голубом небе, сплошь покрытом грустными одинаковыми тучами, выглянуло солнце. Холодный ветер подул.

----------


## Painkiller

На этот вопрос я не могу выбрать ни один из предложенных вариантов.Если бы вопрос стоял ГДЕ, то я бы не задумываясь выбрал Санкт-Петербург.  :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

*taggart*, *Антонина*
Советую просто не обращать внимания на изыскания этого умника.

----------


## Steal_Alive

Хех... Мне вообще пофиг....  Один хрен умирать и что там за погода будет меня мало волнует )

----------


## Freezer2007

люблю зиму,люблю снег,он мягкий,чистый...     ...выбрал снег

----------


## bugfly

Сверкают молнии. Они укажут путь на небо! Да и ещё пусть будет не пасмурно, максимум перистые облака, и на закате летом, в городе. И чтобы светило солнце. Будет очень приятно уходить просто молча смотря на всё это, сидя на диванчике, и просто ождая момент перехода.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Я бы выбрала дождь, да так, чтоб еще с громом и молнией, чтоб атмосфера настолько угнетала, что мысли об обратном не могло бы появиться. А еще, чтоб при этом ветре с такой силой, чтоб макушки деревьев под прямой угол наклоняло. В общем, уходить, так красиво...

----------


## Voluntaria

Ночь,ветер,молнии...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

А почему нет варианта всёравно?, лично мне не важно какая там погода и внешняя геополитическая обстановка  :Big Grin:

----------


## Born to kill

Мда...меня в дождь тянет на улицу...и помирать было бы приятней.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ничего не выбрал, но хотел бы на какой нибудь вершине

----------


## Lin

3 вариант.  Солнце меня угнетает :x

----------


## Kranston

> А почему нет варианта всёравно?, лично мне не важно какая там погода и внешняя геополитическая обстановка


 +1

----------


## Irene

Дождь, конечно.

В град никто не захотел  :Smile: 
Я бы, если град, все намерения отложила и смотрела в окно. Град - редкое зрелище, шикарное. Я бы на время забыла про все, и просто любовалась.

----------


## Serg

Осенью, когда из природы медленно уходит жизнь: деревья скидывают свою листву готовясь к зиме, пожухлая трава подрагивает под порывами ветра, в небе редкие облако лениво ползут в даль, осеннее солнце нехотя отдает последнее тепло...Ты чувствуешь, как жизнь потихоньку ускользает и впереди ждет неизвестное...

----------


## Taliesin

Никогда не подгадывал желаемый момент своей смерти под погоду. Наверное, было бы что-то извращенное в том, чтобы готовясь к смерти задуматься о погоде. Хотя какая разница о чем думать? Мне бы понравилась смерть безветренной летней ночью. Спокойно.Тепло. Беззаботно. А что такое смерть, если не избавление от забот?

----------


## L1SToK

небо затянуто тучами........в такую погоду и так настраения нет никакого....так что реальный шанс !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 6erikov

А мне тоже раньше хотелось в пасмурную погоду. А потом что-то изменилось внутри меня и теперь хочу в солнечную.Как будто весь мир с тобой и так тепло и спокойно.Вокруг зелень, птички поют.В дождливую погоду душевного настроя и сил не хватает. Хотя тяжёлые свинцовые тучи я всё равно обожаю.

----------


## Alabastria

Какая разница? Что град, что снег, что солнце. Главное не погода, а настроение.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

я бы в дождь хотел

----------


## Дмитрий_9

однозначно дождь, мелкий, моросящий...

----------


## zero

Снежный день, много снега. Он лежит как белое покрывало. Небо чистое. И слабо светит солнце. Как то так.  :Smile:

----------


## BWo13lf

если бы не факт опроса с вариантами  то написал бы, сейчас и всегда хочу и думаю о смерти и погода не важна...
ну а так дождь, кровавый дождь, ведь кровь это красиво, когда не насильственно

----------


## zmejka

Чтоб небыло снега, и - ночь. Безлунная,максимально темная ночь.Чтобы никто не заметил,как я иду вешаться :Frown:

----------


## Герда

> Осенью, когда из природы медленно уходит жизнь: деревья скидывают свою листву готовясь к зиме, пожухлая трава подрагивает под порывами ветра, в небе редкие облако лениво ползут в даль, осеннее солнце нехотя отдает последнее тепло...Ты чувствуешь, как жизнь потихоньку ускользает и впереди ждет неизвестное...


 Как красиво.

Мне нравится февраль и погода февральская. Конец зимы, конец жизни.


Февраль. Фонари как всегда утопают во тьме.
А в городе снег все такой же прозрачно-синий.
Ты чувствуешь слабость, но Мир вдруг отрезал: «Не смей!
Ты разве забыла, что ведьма должна быть сильной?»

Легла на ковер, потянулась, закрыла глаза.
… и так надоело во всем и всегда быть первой.
Гадала на принца, но Мир, усмехаясь, сказал:
«Ты разве забыла, что ведьма должна быть стервой?»

Полночи без снов, а с рассветом почти что без сил
Открыла глаза, ненавидя людей и утро.
Ты злилась на солнце, а Мир беззаботно спросил:
«Ты разве забыла, что ведьма должна быть мудрой?»

Дороги и тропы истоптаны черным котом.
А в городе дождь и промерзлая эта слякоть.
Шутила сквозь слезы, когда я напомнил о том…
«Ты разве забыла, что ведьмы умеют плакать?»

----------


## Lion

Желательно осознано , погода не в счёт , а-то кирпичём по башке или машина из-за угла ... большая разница?

----------


## Fake

когда выйдут последние альбомы Сплин и Radiohead )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Последний альбом радиохэд вышел уже. Говно. Как бы мне они не нравились. Начиная с ин рэйнбоуз пошел кал. Хороши были (на мой вкус) начиная с кид эй, заканчивая hail to the thief и сольником Йорка )

----------


## виктор

Вообще, на НГ умереть нормально... Вот помню такую книгу читал "Долгий Спуск", про 4 самоубийцы, встретившиеся в НГ на крыше. Романтика, однако... автора, жаль не помню...

----------


## Silesta

Мне бы было всё равно на погоду. Ну может быть в сильный снегопад

----------


## Fake

> Последний альбом радиохэд вышел уже. Говно. Как бы мне они не нравились. Начиная с ин рэйнбоуз пошел кал. Хороши были (на мой вкус) начиная с кид эй, заканчивая hail to the thief и сольником Йорка )


 я имел ввиду самые последние) 
The King of Limbs может по мнению многих не самый лучший альбом а какой то сборник би сайдов, но на мой непрофессиональный взгляд там хорошо передается атмосфера,посыл альбома, настроение. если в предыдущих альбомах ближе тема социальная(насколько я успел понять пока слушал), то здесь все глубоко в себя уходит и вообще как то красиво,необычно. По моему они экспериментируют ищут что то новое, а ты привык к старому звучанию, вот тебе и не нравится?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> я имел ввиду самые последние) 
> The King of Limbs может по мнению многих не самый лучший альбом а какой то сборник би сайдов, но на мой непрофессиональный взгляд там хорошо передается атмосфера,посыл альбома, настроение. если в предыдущих альбомах ближе тема социальная(насколько я успел понять пока слушал), то здесь все глубоко в себя уходит и вообще как то красиво,необычно. По моему они экспериментируют ищут что то новое, а ты привык к старому звучанию, вот тебе и не нравится?


 Нужно тему создать в "творчестве", чтоб здесь не флудить ))))
Не, ранние- это типа the bends и вплоть до  ок компьюте. Они мне не очень. Брит поп обычный.

----------


## Fake

> Нужно тему создать в "творчестве", чтоб здесь не флудить ))))
> Не, ранние- это типа the bends и вплоть до  ок компьюте. Они мне не очень. Брит поп обычный.


 мне тоже первые два альбома не доставили такого удовольствия от прослушивания. но ты же говоришь тебе последний на данный момент альбом не понравился вот я про него и написал что думаю. по моему они на другой уровень пошли)

----------


## Black_rose

Круто Круто

----------


## Руслань

Дождь конечно же, как иначе

----------


## вялый бзыы

почему нету варианта типа "ааа, все до пи***ы!"

----------


## Маргарита

Выбрала снег. Зимой когда лежал снег ушли близкие мне люди. И потом я родилась зимой зимой хочу и уйти.не выходит пока. :Frown:

----------


## Kent

> Выбрала снег. Зимой когда лежал снег ушли близкие мне люди. И потом я родилась зимой зимой хочу и уйти.не выходит пока.


 Не, зима не подходит... Дорогу на кладбище заносит и могилу копать тяжело будет...

----------


## Rum

Не знаю почему, но чтобы шёл снег.
Зимой умирать страшно.

----------


## Ранний

Я бы хотел умереть, когда будет ярко сиять солнце...

----------

